# HSS Bucket Height Adjuster Onto The Older HS Honda Models.



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

check this out. pedal removed. less than a $100 and a couple hours of time.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

well , more than a couple hours fabricating cross plate and mounting plate for cable , welding , etc. but with repetition comes time savings.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Perfect. Great work !


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

It wasn't me but a friend of mine. One member here , The Fixer, also did this but in a different way. The question will be as the Fixer asked , which will work best in the long term. I like the simplicity of this design but if it doesn't hold up like Kevin's does I will not do it this way. I'm working with this guy to do them for people but it needs to be tested more. I have had good luck double springing the pedal to have it lock in better but the shock design for bucket height adjusting is more user friendly.

The cost of a pedal replacement is $200 for parts plus labor. Almost $300. The cost of retrofitting the HSS shock onto a HS model is about $100 in parts plus labor. My friend has only done a couple and it took him about 4 hours but that time could probably be cut down in half with repetition.


----------

